# Barometer?



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

Do some of the Hummingbird or Lowrance units have a barometric sensor?


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

You can get an add on for like $150...or buy a cheaper one that you look at( like i got) but it dont matter much...


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

Thanks Ranger, That's what I was just thinking.I can get one for about $10. at the hardware store,Portable and remote too.


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

yeah i got a little round one that is a fishing baro, came with boat..has high low poor average and good ranges.. but baro has little to no correlation on fishing.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

It's on you weather apps if ya have a smart phone.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

ranger373v said:


> .. but baro has little to no correlation on fishing.


I would have to differ from this opinion on fishing and hunting.


----------



## JimG (Apr 6, 2004)

I believe in the reading at least when it comes to crappie bite. And I just have a mid-level unit I bought from Bass Pro (cheap), but it along with temperature puts me on slabs.


----------



## Gsxrfanim (Sep 28, 2009)

I believe all animals react to the barometric pressure just as much so with the moon phase.
I watch it all the time from the bird activity outside my house, to the cows either eating or lying around. 
To the deer activity when I drive thru PLX State Park two times a week.
I relate that to the days when I fish and hardly get a bite but other days they eat everything. 
Thats how nature reacts to the environment just like humans do in a sense.


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

Barometric pressure has EVERYTHING to do with it. "Fronts," as we refer to them, are changes in barometric pressure.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

yeah, barometric pressure definately affec teh fish activity, I been trying to corelate it with the fish in my pond, as there are some days when every fish in th pond will show up for pllets and other days only catfish, other times the fish will let the pellets sink, other times the catfish will not be there but everything else will be, 

A few things Ive concluded over the last few years is that a high pressure system will stall all the activity for at least 2 days and on the 3rd day activity picks up but isnt 100% like it will be on the 4th day.

also noticed that the fish are more concerned with how FAST the barometer is dropping or rising if its gradual the fish can adapt slowly but when the bottom drops out in a hurry, your in for tough fishing as the fish all sink to the bottom from the pressure change. 

I know folks always talk about bass being strongly affected but I can tell you the channel cat is waaaaay more up or down. Not sure but wondederd if it has to do with some species carrying a different sized air bladder. 

Nothing concrete because everytime I predict an off night, the fish have other ideas but this pattern holds true more often then not. 

On a side note, Solunar tables are also related to pressure from the gravitation pull of the moon ( tidal changes, waves, etc) My corolation have never gotten as far as tying my results to the moon phases but trust me, its all tied together. 

Salmonid


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

Dan44149 said:


> Barometric pressure has EVERYTHING to do with it. "Fronts," as we refer to them, are changes in barometric pressure.


+1

http://youtu.be/XwkTb6SMElw/


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

Salmonid,That's why I was asking about being integrated into a unit.I too have noticed the fast change in Barometric Pressure can be a game changer on the water,Thanks.


----------

